# حمل مجموعة كتب هندسة الانتاج العربية من اكتر من سيرفر



## وليد8888 (1 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​تحية عطرة لكل مهندسينا هنا انا قمت بكتابة هذا الموضوع للمهتمين بالكتب الهندسية بموقع الإدارة العامة لتصميم وتطوير المناهج السعودية و قد قمت بتجميع كتب هندسة الانتاج و رفعها فى ملف واحد على اكتر من سيرفر لمن اراد تحميلها و اردفت بطريقة تحميل كتب الاقسام الهندسية الاخرى من الموقع مع وعد بتجميعها و رفعها على اكتر من سيرفر 
محتويات الملف من الكتب​اختبار المواد
اختبار مواد - عملي 
أساسيات تحكم نظري 
أساسيات تحكم عملي 
التحكم الرقمي بالحاسب
التصميم و التصنيع بالحاسب CADCAM
ا لقياسات - نظري
القياسات - عملي
تقنية تشغيل-نظري
تقنية تشغيل-عملي
رسم بالحاسبAutoCad
نظم تصنيع
ضبط الجودة
و من اراد المزيد يمكنه تحميل الملف النصى المرفق لاستخدامه ببرنامج IDM للتحميل ما يحتاج من الكتب​روابط الملف
ميديا فاير
http://www.multiupload.com/MF_4SJA56WHZI
بادونج
http://www.multiupload.com/BD_4SJA56WHZI
ديبوسيت
http://www.multiupload.com/DF_4SJA56WHZI
هوتفايل
http://www.multiupload.com/HF_4SJA56WHZI
توشيرد
http://www.multiupload.com/2S_4SJA56WHZI
ايزىشير
http://www.multiupload.com/ES_4SJA56WHZI
اما بقية الاقسام الهندسية 
قد قمت باعداد ملف نصية يمكن استخدامها للتحميل من الموقع مباشرة بواسطة مدير التحميل IDM و خطواته كالاتى
1- قمت بتنزيل الملف المرفق 
2- فى برنامجIDM افتح قائمة المهام>>> استيراد >>> من ملف نصى>>> اختر الملف النصى >> ثم موافق
3- من واجهة البرنامج اختر جدولة لتحميل الملفات ملف تلو الاخر​


----------



## وليد8888 (1 أغسطس 2009)

بقية الملفات المرفقات​


----------



## وليد8888 (1 أغسطس 2009)

يقية الملفات المرفقة​


----------



## وليد8888 (1 أغسطس 2009)

هذا الملف الخاص بكتب هندة الانتاج و كبقية الملفات المرفقة يحتوى على جميع الكتب المقررة يمكنكم الاختيار منه


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك مهندس وليد8888
جاري التحميل.
وسوف ارجع للموضوع .


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 أغسطس 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> بارك الله فيك مهندس وليد8888
> جاري التحميل.
> وسوف ارجع للموضوع .


 
لا أقول سوى 
جزاك الله كل الخير
ملف شامل وباللغة العربية 
حقيقة إدارة البرامج بالمؤسسة العامة للتدريب المهني والتعليم التقني
قامت بمجهود ضخم في التعريب. 
شكري وتقديري وإمتناني .​


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (2 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك مهندس وليد مشكور


----------



## محمدعزت عصر (17 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## محمدعزت عصر (17 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً على المجهود ده بس في مشكلة
هي إن الكتب مبتنزلش كلها ونص عددها بس اللي بينزل


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## neno1043 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aburawan (16 فبراير 2011)

الف شكرا ووفقك الله


----------



## kita (17 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم ودمتم دخرا لنا


----------

